# What kinda cats do I have?



## caz (Jan 22, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what breed of cat Tootsie & Max are?








Tootsie

and 








Maxi boy.

Thanx


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Here's a link to great instructions on posting a photo:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7782


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Domestic shorthair -- pattern is tortioseshell. 

Second one is domestic medium hair -- pattern is orange (or ginger) tabby with white. I can't see his pattern from that angle, so I can't tell you if his pattern is mackeral tabby or a classic tabby. I love Maxi! I love medium haired cats.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi There!

Tootsie is a Tortoishell Shorthaired Domestic and Max is a Red Bicolor (Red and White) *looks to be Classic* Tabby Longhaired Domestic. 

Thanks for sharing their photos,

Sam.


----------

